# Swiss Bike Masters 2004



## JensL (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal am SBM teilnehmen.

Gibt es hier jemanden der den SBM fährt, oder welche die aus ihrer Erfahrung ein paar Tipps (bspw. Streckenbeschreibung) geben können?

Danke 
Jens


----------



## Iceman (5. Juli 2004)

JensL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal am SBM teilnehmen.
> 
> ...




Hallo JensL
Ich fahre das Ding bereits zum 7ten Mal....Die meisten Infos kriegst Du unter www.eurobike.ch.
Dort findest Du Streckenpläne, Höhenprofile, Verpflegungspläne.....

Aber mal ganz kurz zusammengefasst für dich von mir:

Start ist in Küblis, danach fährst Du ca. 500 Meter die Hauptstrasse lang. Dann kommt eine scharfe Kurve nach rechts, und der Anstieg beginnt. Der erste Verpflegungsposten kommt schon nach 6 Kilometern in Pany. Dann geht es weiter hoch, das geht so mit einem kleinen Unterbruch, wo es durch den Wald geht. Meistens ist der unfahrbar, viele Wurzeln, schlammig, hängt aber davon ab, wie der Sommer ist..... Danach geht es weiter bis zum höchsten Punkt des Rennens, zur Garschinahütte. Dort oben hat es einen Sanitätsposten, der Verpflegungsposten ist ein bisschen früher. Von der Hütte aus gibt es eine rasante Abfahrt bis nach St. Antönien. Dort wieder Verpflegung, und dann wieder weiter. Es gibt eine kleine Gegensteigung, und dann runter ins Eggatobel, auch Frösch genannt. Hier sind Läuferqualitäten gefragt. Ca. einen Kilometer lang musst Du das Bike tragen, weil der Weg so schmal und steil ist. Dann kommt wieder eine Abfahrt, und du bist in Saas. Wieder verpflegen und hoch zur Madrisa. Dieses Stück wird auch Alpe d'Huez genannt, wegen der Zuschauer. Danach wieder runter nach Klosters, von Klosters aus wieder hoch, und dann kommt von Schiers her nochmals eine Art Downhill. Dann noch durch den Zielbogen, und du hast es geschafft......

Start ist, je nach Block zwischen 0800 - 0900 Uhr. Ankommen solltest Du in Saas vor 1530, in Schiers glaube ich, vor 1700. Bist Du später wirst Du aus dem Rennen genommen.....

Das war's.....

Iceman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2004)

JensL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal am SBM teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Welche Stecke fährst du? ICEMAN hat die Kurzstrecke beschrieben. Die Langstecken führt dann bergauf weiter 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Iceman (5. Juli 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Welche Stecke fährst du? ICEMAN hat die Kurzstrecke beschrieben. Die Langstecken führt dann bergauf weiter
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Stimmt, das habe ich vergessen, es ist die 75 Kilometer-Runde.....


----------



## mugg (5. Juli 2004)

Ich fahre auch die "kleine" runde mit. Als tipp kann man nur sagen.....gehe nicht zu schnell an, dann macht es spass. Wenn du dich daran gehalten hast ist es nicht sooooo schlimm. Auch zur madrisa geht es ...finde ich zumindest da es schön gleichmäsig ist. Keine rampen oder sowas die dich fertig machen. 

Mach dir aber keine hoffnung dich auf den abfahrten ausruhen zu können. Die sind ....na aich will mal sagen....anspruchsvoll. Sie verlangen volle konzentration. Zumindest die meisten. Solltest du dein bike über felge bremsen und nicht mit scheibe dann rechne damit das es dich mal einen schlauch kostet wegen leichter überhitzung. Aber keine angst....da bist nicht allein  

Meine scheibe fängt auch schon immer an zu stinken wegen der hitze. 

Rennen ist aber sonst klasse und auch sehr gut organisiert. Betet also zu gott das das wetter gut ist.....sonst wird es sicher ungleich härter.

sporty


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Auf den verbleibenden Kilometern der langen Runde verpasst man nach den Streckenänderungen im letzten Jahr imho auch nix. 
Die Abfahrten sind für einen Mara schon recht heftig.....


Gruß
Robert


----------



## JensL (5. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mich für die lange Runde angemeldet. 

Bin wirklich gespannt auf das Rennen, zumal ich so lange sicherlich noch nie im Sattel gesessen habe. Da ich in Kirchzarten unter 6 Stunden geblieben bin, hoffe ich, wenn alles super läuft, die 10 Stunden zu packen. 

Ist das realistisch?


----------



## scooter_werner (5. Juli 2004)

Ich sitz hier grad vor dem PC und hab das T-Shirt vom SBM 2002 an   
Bin damals die 75km gefahren und kann mich auch erinnern, dass die erste Hälfte des Rennens sowohl bergauf wie bergab recht anspruchsvoll war. Zumal die Leute auf der langen Strecke, und das sind nicht wenige, vorher starten und deshalb die Piste schon etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen war.

Einen Tipp noch: die Verpflegung war unverschämt teuer    Hab damals für einen, nicht zu großen, Teller Pasta aus der Mannschaftsküche, ein kleines Wasser und ein Stück Kuchen 21 (!) SFr bezahlt   

Deshalb hab ich seitdem nicht mehr teilgenommen. Die Organisation ist aber wirklich super!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2004)

JensL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich für die lange Runde angemeldet.
> 
> Bin wirklich gespannt auf das Rennen, zumal ich so lange sicherlich noch nie im Sattel gesessen habe. Da ich in Kirchzarten unter 6 Stunden geblieben bin, hoffe ich, wenn alles super läuft, die 10 Stunden zu packen.
> 
> Ist das realistisch?




Ja, normal schon. Wenn du am Anfang nicht überdrehst und keinen Sturz produzierst. Ich liege in Kirchzarten so bei 6.15 und bei Swiss zwischen 9 und 10 Std. je nach Sturzpech. ich bau aber gegen Ende immer gewaltig ab, bin hat eher ein Sprinter (altes Fußballerleiden)

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Näthinator (5. Juli 2004)

Wir, das Team Freihoff ist acu dort.

Andreas und Iach haben uns für die lange angemeldet. Mal schaun wies wird, hoofentlich ist das Wetter gut !  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2004)

Am Montag, 26. Juli, (also heute), kommt um ca 22.20 Uhr in der Sendung *Sport aktuell * auf *SF DRS 2* ein Beitrag übers 11. Swiss Bike Masters. 

Hoffentlich mehr als bloss 30 Sekunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloop (26. Juli 2004)

BIN DIE 120ER STRECKE 97 98 99 00 DANN 01 MIT MEINER FREUNDIN SIE UND ER 75KM GWFAHREN DANN 2002 UND 2003 WIEDER DIE 120ER BREMSE MIT FELGE UND HATTE NIE EINEN PLATTEN! 


SCHON MAL WAS VON TALKUM GEHÖRT SPORTLER1?


war schon 3 mal in den top 50...


----------



## raegi (27. Juli 2004)

Der Beitrag dauerte 4:41 min und kann unter folgendem Link abgerufen werden. (Real Player in 3 Qualitäts-Stufen) Der Beitrag Berichtet in erster Linie vom Comeback von Andrea Huser (Siegerin bei den Frauen in der Langdistanz)

Sportaktuell vom 27. Juli 2004, Schweizer Fernsehen DRS

Hatte schon das Gefühl, dass der Anlass von den Medien völlig Ignoriert wird. Ausser einem Bericht über gestohlene Bikes konnte man praktisch gar nichts lesen, dabei gilt das Masters doch als Mutter aller Marathons!


----------



## Iceman (27. Juli 2004)

Tja, es wurde auch schon im Gästebuch des SBM bemängelt, dass man sich eher auf die bekannten Namen bezieht, als auf die vielen Teilnehmer, die ja eigentlich das Rennen ausmachen.

Ich fahre es aber immernoch gerne, auch wenn die Berichterstattung unter aller Kanone ist.

Aber was will man machen bei einem WE, wo Formel 1, Ironman und Bike-Masters laufen? Dann wird auch genau in dieser Reihenfolge gesendet, immerhin ist Biken ja eine "Randsportart"...   

Gruss
Iceman


----------



## Näthinator (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich mir das Video anschaun, mein Player spielt es nicht ab ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## raegi (27. Juli 2004)

Du benötigst dazu den Real-Player. 

Hier eine Triviale Hilfe-Stellung  auf der SFDRS-Homepage.

Gruss Rägi


----------



## Tropezien (27. Juli 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Betet also zu gott das das wetter gut ist.....sonst wird es sicher ungleich härter.


Hat leider nichts genützt. 

Bis Samstagabend hat's Landregen für alle satt gegeben. Am Sonntag dann zwar schön, aber ich denke, daß die Strecke in anderen Jahren doch etwas leichter zu fahren war. Mir hat's jedenfalls die Kraft nur so aus den Muskeln rausgezogen. Wobei die Uphills noch eher gingen, einmal davon abgesehen, daß es die Sonne hoch zur Madrisa gut meinte und runterknallte, daß einem die Lichter ausgehen konnten.
Abwärts war's dann jedenfalls stets ein Erlebnis. Was sonst wohl nur verblocktes Terrain ist/war, wurde durch die Regenmengen zu einer Mischung aus ausgewaschenen Baumwurzeln, hervorstehenden Steinen und dazwischen Schlamm, Matsch und Dreck. Alles in allem oft so griffig wie Schmierseife. Ich bin zwar ganz gut fahrenderweise runtergekommen, aber einige hat's doch arg gebeutelt.
Es kam so viel Wasser die Hänge runter, daß man, insbesondere im Bereich der Carschinahütte, andauernd durch Wasserlöcher oder kleine Bäche durchfuhr. Zwei Stunden später hätte ich das Ganze wegen der zunehmenden Wärme mehr begrüßt.

Auch die jeweils halbstündige Pause mit eingebauter Wanderung im Waldstück vor der Corschinahütte und dann nochmals am Frösch/Egachtobel heiterten meine Stimmung nicht allzusehr auf.

Hoch zur Madrisa war dann das Sahnestück. Da habe ich so viele Körner gelassen, wie schon lange nicht mehr. Die Sonne brannte herunter und ich schwor mir, oben eine kurze Pause einzulegen, wenn ich's denn bis hoch schaffen würde. Aber wie's halt immer so ist mit solchen Schwüren. Oben war ein Anhalten gar nicht vorgesehen: einmal rund um die Seilbahnbergstation herum und dann wieder runter und gleich rein in eine eklige Wurzel-/Steinpassage.

Dann nochmals die 350 hm hoch nach Schifer ließen das Ende nahe erscheinen.
Endlich oben angekommen, war ich gottfroh, daß ich mich nicht in völliger Selbstüberschätzung für die 120 km angemeldet hatte 

Ganz fies war dann natürlich die kleine, aber nichtsdestotrotz gemeine, Gegensteigung bei der Abfahrt von Schifer nach Küblis. Man hört und sieht das Festivalgelände schon und freut sich (ich jedenfalls), daß das ganze überstanden ist und dann geht's nochmals eklig hoch. Man sieht das Ende, aber die Muskeln werden härter und härter. Daß dannach noch so eine Art Bachtobel in übelster Art und Weise ansteht, war mir bereits im Vorfeld angekündigt worden.

Alles in allem habe ich sieben Kilogramm abgenommen (von 87 kg kommend) und das trotz permanentem Trinken und Essen. Mit der Konsequenz auch, daß mein Magen nach ca. 60 km (Klosters) eine Auszeit brauchte von dem ganzen Energiezeugs (Bananen, Birnbrot, Riegel und Gels) und Elektrolytgesöff. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht bei diesen Strecken die Energie in ausreichender Menge zuzuführen 

Mann, war ich fertig. Was mache ich mit 41 Jahren auch noch so 'nen Scheiß? Vielleicht, weil's im Nachhinein gesehen, doch ein Erlebnis war.  

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hickerklicker (27. Juli 2004)

Ach Tropezien, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich bin zwar erst 37 aber die Leiden sind nicht geringer. Allerdings waren die Schiebestrecken für mich eine einzige Erholung von abwechselnden Hinter-, Rücken, Nacken, Fuss , Kopf und Magenschmerzen. Zumindest die Aussicht auf die Berge ist doch super nicht wahr? Im grossen und ganzen gings mir genauso wie dir, hab fast nichts mehr zuzufügen. Was für ein Spass, und dass nicht mal umsonst. Wo gibts schon sowas. Bergab hat es mich 1km vor dem Ziel noch richtig zerlegt und ich hätte fast mein Steissbein auf der Strecke gelassen, aber es ging nochmal gut. Und schon 2 Tage nachher ist man schon wieder bester Laune, und sogar der letzte Gegenanstieg (Gemeinheit, denn sie hatten mir oben versprochen dass da nichts mehr kommt) ist vergessen.


----------



## Thömu (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Meiner Meinung nach waren die Abfahrten ohne grössere Probleme fahrbar.
Auch ich hatten wegen des Regens ein wenig Sorge, vor allem wegen dem
Abschnitt Madrisa-Klosters. Aber dieses Teilstück war eigentlich gar nicht
so nass. Beinahe könnte man sagen, die Strecke sei "griffig" gewesen, was
doch besser ist, als auf total trockenem Untergrund umher zu rutschen.
Eine Hilfe war sicher auch mit einem Druck von etwa 2.5 bar zu fahren.
Dies ist mit dem "Tubeless Kit" problemlos möglich.

Noch etwas zur langen Strecke: Landschaftlich schön, aber eigentlich startete
ich zum Biken und nicht zum "Rad den Berg hinauf schieben"...


----------



## Tropezien (28. Juli 2004)

Thömu schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach waren die Abfahrten ohne grössere Probleme fahrbar.


Wie bereits gesagt, kam auch ich ganz gut runter. Aber da waren eine Menge Leute die sich entweder direkt vor oder hinter mir langmachten oder direkt bei der Einfahrt in die Stellen abstiegen. 

Ich habe an einigen Stellen die weit vorne Mitfahrenden beneidet, da sie zum einen weiter vorne waren (sic!) und da sie noch durch besseres "Geläuf" durchkamen.

Nach nunmehr zweimal Schlafen über die Sache, nachdem sich meine Muskeln so langsam wieder erholen, nachdem die zwei Stunden im Kompensationsbereich gestern wieder einiges richten konnten und nachdem wohl einige der Leidensmomente ein bißchen in den Hintergrund getreten sind, kann ich mir schon wieder vorstellen, was ich im nächsten Jahr besser machen könnte  Ich bin jemand, der, wenn er weiß, was auf ihn zukommt, sich viel besser mental drauf einstellen kann. Im Gegensatz zu denjenigen, die "je weniger vorher wissen, desto besser" bevorzugen. 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch meine Frau davon überzeugen, daß ich nicht übergeschnappt bin.

Ciao


----------



## Riderman (28. Juli 2004)

Hickerklicker schrieb:
			
		

> ....................und sogar der letzte Gegenanstieg (Gemeinheit, denn sie hatten mir oben versprochen dass da nichts mehr kommt) ist vergessen.




Der Gegenanstieg war gerade zu angenehm, hingegen die endlose 2 % Steigung ab dem letzten Verpflegungsposten empfand ich als viel übler.....

Auf jeden Fall ist der Marathon in Küblis eine top-STrecke, im Gegensatz zu Kirhzarten.....


----------



## Hickerklicker (28. Juli 2004)

Riderman, das stimmt. Die Steigung war so richtig schön zum fahren, wenn man denn hätte noch können. Dadurch ging sie aber einfach nicht vorbei. Die Gegensteigung am Schluss war da wirklich nur ein Zückerli.

Die Abfahrt nach der Madrisa fand ich eigentlich die schönste. Die nach der Ciabatta Hütte oder wie die heisst, war ja nicht viel, und ganz am Ende im Wald mit den Wurzeln hab ich mich auch mal langgemacht. 

Alles in allem sehe ich es jetzt auch schon viel positiver. Morgen gehts zum ersten Mal wieder aufs Rad und dann ist es vergessen, dann kommt der nächste Marathon und da kenne ich die Strecke, welch eine Wohltat, denn da gibts nicht mehr viel Steigung nach dem Peak.

Ansonsten bis nächstes Jahr?!


----------



## JensL (28. Juli 2004)

Alles in allem hat das Rennen Spass gemacht!!! Super Stimmung, gutes Wetter und abwechslungsreiche Strecke!
Nur bei der ewigen Schieberei von Schiefer zur Fideriser Heuberge habe ich mich schon gefragt, was das ganze mit MTBen zu tun hat!!!


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2004)

JensL schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem hat das Rennen Spass gemacht!!! Super Stimmung, gutes Wetter und abwechslungsreiche Strecke!
> Nur bei der ewigen Schieberei von Schiefer zur Fideriser Heuberge habe ich mich schon gefragt, was das ganze mit MTBen zu tun hat!!!



Das hab ich letztes Jahr auch den Leuten vom SBM gemailt. Die haben dann geschrieben, dass alles sei fahrbar und nur durch meine Schwäche und fehlende Fahrtechnik nix für mich.  Hab zwar keine Sau fahren sehen, aber naja...
Bin halt dieses Jahr daheim geblieben, auf so viel schieben hatte ich kein Bock!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## j.ö.r.g (28. Juli 2004)

hach Kinders,

ist doch normal, bei einem MTB-Marathon laufen zu müssen. Manchmal viel, manchmal wenig. Nicht nur beim Swiss Bike ist nicht alles fahrbar, sondern auch auf der Kirchzartener Autobahn, beim alten Tegernseekurs, in Garmisch, beim Eiger, beim Dolomiti, bei der WM in Saalbach und natürlich ganz besonders beim Cristalp.

 Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2004)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> hach Kinders,
> 
> ist doch normal, bei einem MTB-Marathon laufen zu müssen. Manchmal viel, manchmal wenig. Nicht nur beim Swiss Bike ist nicht alles fahrbar, sondern auch auf der Kirchzartener Autobahn, beim alten Tegernseekurs, in Garmisch, beim Eiger, beim Dolomiti, bei der WM in Saalbach und natürlich ganz besonders beim Cristalp.
> 
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg!
Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Beim GrandRaid gibt es einen guten Grund für die eine (!) Schiebepassage. Es ist der einzige Weg! Beim SBM ging es die Jahre vorher auch ohne die angesprochene Passage...


----------



## Riderman (28. Juli 2004)

Das Starter/Finisher Geschenk hätte vielleicht ein vernünftiges Rad-Trikot sein dürfen. Verg. Jahr nen Rucksack dieses Jahr ein "olles" oranges T-Shirt...was für ein Unterschied.....

Schade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (28. Juli 2004)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> hach Kinders,
> 
> ist doch normal, bei einem MTB-Marathon laufen zu müssen. Manchmal viel, manchmal wenig. Nicht nur beim Swiss Bike ist nicht alles fahrbar, sondern auch auf der Kirchzartener Autobahn, beim alten Tegernseekurs, in Garmisch, beim Eiger, beim Dolomiti, bei der WM in Saalbach und natürlich ganz besonders beim Cristalp.
> 
> Jörg



Garmisch (beide!)? Dolomiti? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich da viel geschoben hätte    Und ich bin jeweils die lange Runde gefahren.


----------



## mugg (29. Juli 2004)

ich finde das laufen nicht so dramatisch. Das ist an dem rennen einfach so und punkt. wer es nicht mag muss ja nicht wirklich mitfahren. Ich finde das die abfahrten zum teil sehr gut entschädigen. Von der madrisa runter ist immer wieder ein erlebnis. Die wurzelpassagen waren zum teil schon zu heftig. Da bin ich auch mal abgestiegen. Ich muss nämlich montags wieder arbeiten und kann es mir nicht leisten mich zu verletzen. Letztes jahr als es trocken war bin ich runter alles gefahren, da war es schon nicht so heikel. 

Insgesamt aber ein tolles rennen....bis auf das geschenk und die preise. Bin aber sicher wieder dabei.

Sporty


----------



## j.ö.r.g (29. Juli 2004)

@ scooterwerner:

gap (alter kurs): tröglhang, nach der skipiste
dolomiti: haunold, wegen geröll

jeweils nur wenige meter


----------



## Iceman (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute.
Es sind ja nun wieder einige Tage vergangen seit dem Masters, und ich bin auch wieder einigermassen fit.
Es hat zwar wieder nicht gelang dieses Jahr, aber ich bin immerhin schon weitergekommen als auch schon. Vielleicht machen die ja mal einen Sonderpreis für den Fahrer, der schon 10 mal teilgenommen hat, aber nie ankam....Oder begreift es irgendwann auch derjenige (ich).

Nee, ich gehe jedes Jahr wieder gerne an das SBM, einfach nur schon wegen der Speziellen Atmosphäre dort. Das Rennen ist ein Erlebniss, und wann trifft man schon mal so viele Biker auf einem Haufen?

Bei mir lief das Rennen nicht schlecht, hatte gute Beine, keine Krämpfe, keinen Durst. St. Antönien passierte ich 1 1/2 Stunden vor Kontrollschluss, in Saas war ich dann immernoch ca 1. Stunde vor Kontrollschluss. Aber auf dem Aufstieg zur Madrisa hat es mich dann verblasen. Mein Kreislauf fiel zusammen, ich hatte schwarze Nebel vor den Augen, so dass ich aufgeben musste.....zum 6ten Mal.

Irgendwann fahre ich dieses Rennen zu Ende, das schwöre ich euch.

Es hatte aber auch einen positiven Nebeneffekt.

1. Rad gut!!
2. Fahrer nix gut!

Fazit: Mehr trainieren.

Das versenken der Sattelstütze hat mir von der Garschina runter sehr viel gebracht, bessere Kontrolle. Die Bergbäche sind mir nach einer gewissen Zeit auch auf den Keks gegangen, aber es kühlte die Beine schön ab....

Wegen den Schiebepassagen und der Frösch: Es heisst ja Bike*rennen*...   

Was mir aber auffiel, war, das dieses Jahr sehr viel gespart wurde, so hatte es in dr Frösch zb. keine Fangnetze.Dort soll am Morgen auch prommt ein Biker abgestürzt sein. Sparen finde ich nicht schlecht, aber nicht bei der Sicherheit....

Ansonsten, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder oben, jetzt kommt erst mal die Züri-Metzgete

Gruss 

Iceman


----------



## raegi (29. Juli 2004)

Also jetzt greif ich ins allgemeine Gejammer auch noch ein bischen ein.. 

Die schlimmste Passage war für mich die verd... Wiese nach der Madrisa-Abfahrt wo es _eigentlich _ nur geradeaus geht. (vor dem Verpflegungsposten Klosters). Da war ich total leer. Nach einer Bouillon und einem Cola gings dann wieder einigermassen. 

Es war mein erstes Masters und ich fands ein total tolles Erlebnis. Die Strecke beinhaltet alles was das Bikerherz begehrt. Die Zuschauer waren toll! Die Abfahrten waren vom Allerfeinsten, machten mega-spass waren aber auch sehr Anstrengend 

......Trag und Schiebepassagen gehören zum Biken halt dazu. Ok, ich kenne die Strecke auf die Fideriser Heuberge nicht, da ich "nur" die kleine machte. Evtl. hätte ich es da auch nicht mehr gebraucht....
Auf jeden Fall gehört allen Langdistanzern ein grosses Kränzlein gewindet - ihr seid Krass!


----------



## Iceman (29. Juli 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Das Starter/Finisher Geschenk hätte vielleicht ein vernünftiges Rad-Trikot sein dürfen. Verg. Jahr nen Rucksack dieses Jahr ein "olles" oranges T-Shirt...was für ein Unterschied.....
> 
> Schade....



Ja, mit dem T-Shirt sieht man aus wie ein Feuerwehrmann/Strassenreiniger.....  

Aber die waren schon immer sehr speziell mit ihrer Farbwahl bei denT-Shirts....


----------



## akeem (29. Juli 2004)

Habt Ihr's alle gut   

Mich hats am Freitag beim Training zum SBM Freeride im oberen Geröllfeld dermassen zerlegt, dass meine Hand immer noch leicht geschwollen ist. Den Marathon konnte ich natürlich vergessen    ......nächstes Jahr wieder....


----------



## Thömu (29. Juli 2004)

@j.ö.r.g : Es ist richtig, dass es beim Cristalp eine Tragepassage mit etwa 400 hm gibt (Pas de Lona), aber daneben kann man fast alles fahren. Die diversen Trage-/Schiebepassage am (langen) SBM sind einiges länger als am Cristalp.

@Iceman: ... zum 6. Male aufgegeben? Wieviel trainierst Du? Hast Du keine Kollegen, welche etwa Dein Tempo fahren, aber durchhalten könnten, um Dich "mitzuziehen"...
Habe übrigens den Pechvogel am Frösch hinaufklettern sehen. Es scheint ihm zum Glück nichts weiteres passiert zu sein.

@raegi: Die kurze Strecke ist wirklich super, inklusive Frösch, das gehört zu jedem Bikerennen. Auf der langen Strecke aber, vor allem Schiefer-Fideriser Heuberge, nimmt das Schieben kaum ein Ende. Schon möglich, dass die Topfahrer einiges davon fahren können, aber die Masse hat, wie auch in anderen  Foren geschrieben, keinen Spass mehr. Ich kann die lange Strecke jedenfalls nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Hickerklicker (1. August 2004)

Also ich finde auch, dass die Schiebepassagen nicht ausarten sollten. Es ist klar, dass im Hochgebirge schwere Wege bei hohem Fahrzeugaufkommen zu Schiebstrecken werden (so auch beim Grand Raid nach der ersten langen Steigung), aber es sollte so wenige wie möglich geben. Der Pas de Lona ist schon ganz speziell, der Weg ist das Ziel oder zumindest ist das Ende in Sicht bzw. weiter Ferne, aber eben ein natürliches Hindernis. Ich denke ich fahre das Masters nicht mehr, sondern such mir neue Herausforderungen. Habs jetzt einmal gesehen, genossen und weiter gehts. Das T-Shirt bin ich mal probegefahren, ist gut in der Dämmerung zum Gesehen-werden, sonst aber auch nichts.

Was oder wer war der Frösch? Madrisa runter war nicht übel, richtig heftig. Da ist mir aber einer (Rennteilnehmer) vor der Nase rum gefahren, hat auf einmal mitten im Steilhang gebremst, steigt ab und sagt mir er will mal ein Foto machen..  während ich auf dem Rad balanciere. Leute gibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman (1. August 2004)

Hickerklicker schrieb:
			
		

> Was oder wer war der Frösch?



Das liebliche Teilstück, wo man sein Rad fast einen Kilometer lang fast senkrecht durch den Wald hinauf trägt....

@Thömu
Weisst Du, ich bin das Rennen immer alleine gefahren, habe mich an welche angehängt, die leicht über meinem Tempo fahren.
Aber wenn das Training nicht ausreicht, und der Kreislauf nicht mitmacht, klappt es einfach nicht....
Trainieren tue ich je nach Möglichkeit, das ist mit einer Familie und Schichtdienst auch nicht so einfach.

Aber das Rennen macht mir Spass, und es hat ja auch was positives: Ich kann mittkerweile echt gut mit Niederlagen umgehen...  

Iceman


----------



## oxoxo (23. März 2005)

da ich am Überlegen bin dieses Jahr mich für die SBM 75km anzumelden, hole ich den Fred hier nochmals nach vorn.

Es wird mein erster Marathon werden. Geboren bin ich eher unsportlich und bin 41 Jahre. Laufen ist nicht meine Stärke, da ich minim Gehbehindert bin. Seit 2 Jahren bike ich regelmässig. Die Woche um die 100-150km und 2000-3000hm. Längste Distanzen waren bisher ca. 1200hm am Stück. Länger als 50km fahre ich auch nie. Mein Magen kann keine Chemischen Nährstoffe aufnehmen. Bekomme von dem Zeugs Blähungen. Ausser Bio Natürlichen Nahrungsmitteln ist nix drin. Auch Bananen vertrag ich nicht, die gammeln im Darm nach paar Stunden vor sich hin und die Blähungen beginnen.
Letztes Jahr bin ich ein erstes Rennen(Gurtenclassics in Bern) gefahren und wurde mit 1,10h über 650hm und 16km irgendwie 200. von 250 Teilnehmern.
Gestern bin ich 500hm gefahren in 1-1,5h, und hätte noch ewig weiter fahren können, allerdings hat es nur geregnet. Im Winter bin ich viel Freeride mit 17kg Kampfgewicht und 5 kg Rucksack gefahren. Die neue Kraft spüre ich deutlich. Vor steilen Abfahrten habe ich keinen Respekt, das kann ich gut, allerdings bin ich nicht höhentauglich. Also Wege am Steilhang ohne Sicherheitszone werde ich wohl laufen müssen um nicht ohnmächtig zu werden  

So ist der Stand der Dinge. Würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei der SBM mitzumachen? Soll ich noch ein Jahr warten?

Auf kurzen Distanzen habe ich mittlerweile genug Power, aber reicht das für die SBM. Wie sollte ich bis Ende Juli trainieren. Was für Ernährungstips habt ihr für mich, wenn ich keine Iso und Geldrinks etc. zu mir nehmen kann. Bekomme ich damit den Energiespeicher voll genug. 
Was für Tempo fahren die eher langsamen Fahrer so, kann man es gemütlich angehen, oder ist man zu sehr unter Zeitdruck. Was für Pausen berechnet man ein und wie lange habt ihr sie in der Praxis umgesetzt.

Durch die Tragepassagen, was für Schuhwerk benutzt ihr? Sind Wanderschuhe mit oder ohne Klick die Beste Wahl? 
Tragt ihr Trinkrucksäcke?
Was nehmt ihr alles mit zum Rennen im Gepäck.

Ich fahre 100% Tubeless, wahrscheinlich den Maxxis Ignitor oder den Mich HOT-S. Bremsen wird XT mit grossen Scheiben. Schaltung evtl. XTR mit SRAM Rocket. Sattel Fizik Gobi. Trek HT. Ich denke damit kommt man gut hin oder?

Habe keinen Pulsmesser etc. Fahre immer nur Gefühl. Bisher ohne Probleme. Früher wurde mir auch schon mal Schwarz vor den Augen, aber mittlerweile kenn ich diese Belastung nicht mehr. Muss man den Puls kontrollieren?

Okay viel Fragen, vielleicht weiss der ein oder andere ein dankende zu beantworten.

Grüsse
Ste


----------



## hubabuba (23. März 2005)

Kondition: Musst Du selbst wissen. Ich würde erst einen anderen einfacheren Marathon probieren. Z.B. Black Forest, 80km Runde, Kirchzarten im Juni als Probelauf. Die Zeit nimmst Du mal 1.5, dann weisst Du wo Du beim SBM auf der gleichen Strecke ca. landest.

Nahrung: Da musst Du alles selbst mitschleppen. Also sowieso Rucksack, was die Frage nach dem Trinkrucksack von selbst beantwortet: Rucksack mit grosser Trinkblase. Und nimm bloss genug Essen mit.

Abfahrten: keine exponierten Abfahrten. Für Dich also kein Problem. Bei feuchter Witterung allerdings viel Schlamm und rutschige Wurzeln.

Tragepassage: Man kann das Stück auch hochschieben. Du musst das Bike dann zwar alle paar Meter einen Absatz hochheben,  kannst Dich sonst aber darauf etwas abstützen. Sollte Dir dann leichter fallen. Es sind ca. 200 hm. Ich würde deshalb nicht auf Klickpedale verzichten, zumal Du in den Abfahrten ja recht sicher bist. Das Gelände ist lehmig und nicht felsig.

Gepäck: Neben Deiner speziellen Nahrung das Übliche. Einen Platten kannst Du Dir auch mit Tubless Reifen einfangen, also ist Schlauch, Reifenheben, Pumpe (Hand und/oder Co2) und Multitool Pflicht. Kabelbinder und Ersatzkettenglied gehören an sich auch dazu. Die paar Gramm reissens auch nicht raus. Mindestens Windstopper, u.U. auch Armlinge und Beinlinge. Das je nach Witterung. Aber auch im Hochsommer kann es auf 2200 m.ü.M in den Abfahrten recht kühl werden.

Pulsmesser: Sehr zu empfehlen. Tendenziell bist Du am Anfang zu schnell. D merkst den hohen Puls am Anfang der Rennens garnicht und büsst später doppelt. Der Pulsmesser hilft Dir Mass zu halten.

Zeiteinteilung:
2004 hattest Du in der 2. Startgruppe (dort landest Du als Erststarter) 9:30 h Zeit. Du kommst also mit einem Gesamtschnitt von unter 10 km/h durch. Trödeln darfst Du nicht. Aber nehme Dir die Zeit genügend und regelmässig zu Essen und zu Trinken. Und zwar von Anfang an.


----------

